# Solved: Wireless Adapter Not Working!



## kcat

My cable company said my wireless adapter on my laptop does not work and isn't picking up a signal. They believe I may need to reinstall the wireless driver. I have a hp G60-535-dx and I recently updated Windows 7 and don't know if that caused the problem. My other laptop is a windows Vista and will connect to the internet and they both share a wireless router, however the windows 7 laptop will not connect to the internet. What is the best way to solve this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hughv

Go here and select your OS.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=4041434&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us
Look under Driver/Network.


----------



## kcat

Hello Hugh
Yes I have the page, but is this what I should be doing for the problem previously stated??
Thanks


----------



## Hughv

Yes. Select the wireless driver and install it.


----------



## kcat

Thank You!! I will download and install with flash card or USB!


----------



## flavallee

Here is the support site for the *HP G60-535DX* laptop. You should add and save this site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

We need to determine if that laptop has an *Atheros* or *Broadcom* or *Intel* wireless adapter.

Go into Control Panel - Device Manager and advise what's listed in the *Network Adapters* heading.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kcat

Hi Flavallee,
It is Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter. Should I still download the driver to the thumbdrive on my computer and then upload to the computer that's not working??


Thanks!


----------



## flavallee

Since that laptop came with Windows 7(64-bit) pre-installed, this is the Atheros wireless driver that you need.

Download and save it, then copy it to a USB thumb drive and/or burn it to a CD-R, then use that media to install the driver in the non-working computer.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kcat

Help!
I uploaded the atheros driver for the adapter, but wifi still not working. I am unsure of what to do next. Flavallee? Can anyone help? 

Thanks


----------



## laker_fan

have you checked into device manager to see if their is any problems? and have you tried to connect via ethernet cable.


----------



## TerryNet

What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters? What, if any, warnings or errors are anywhere in Device Manager?

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## kcat

Hello TerryNet,
the information is displayed below. Let me know what to do next.
Thanks so much

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\chriscarter>IPCONFIG/ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chriscarter-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-B2-29-D1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{BE2AC0E1-BAFB-4C2A-8F13-06616871B4B3}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\chriscarter>


----------



## flavallee

kcat:

TerryNet is one of the knowledgeable persons in these forums to help you with network connection problems.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

You didn't answer the 2 questions at the beginning of TerryNet's reply.

Go to Control Panel - Device Manager, then advise what's listed in the *Network Adapters* heading.

Are there any entries with a *?* or *!* or *X* next to them?

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Frenz

Forgive me for saying the basics, but most laptops have a little switch to turn on/off wireless somewhere on the laptop. Is yours turned on?


----------



## kcat

Hello Everyone,

Under adapters: 
Atheros AR9285------
Realtek PCTe

Under Atheros General Tab 
Device Status:

Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware or software change may have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source. (Code 52)

Under Resources
This device isn't using any resources because it has a problem.

Let me know if I need to look for more info.

Kcat


----------



## TerryNet

Did you install the driver for which flavallee gave you the link? Make sure (in Device Manager) that the driver details shows that version 1.10 dated 2010-10-15.


----------



## kcat

Hello TerryNet,
Yes, I did install the driver. It noted that it installed successfully, however wifi still not working. The driver date is 9/26/10 and the driver version is 9.1.0.328. Not sure what to do now??? Help is appreciated.
K


----------



## TerryNet

Here is somebody who got relief by rolling back the driver.

That was the only thing I could find that may be useful.


----------



## kcat

Hello,
What is the difference between system restore and rolling back the driver. How do I just roll back to the previous driver. I thought the system restore would do that. Is there another way?


----------



## kcat

Hello Again,
I was going to rollback the driver, but the feature is grayed out. Then I selected to update the driver and got the message, it is updated. So ???? should I restore the system??
Thanks
K


----------



## flavallee

Rolling back a driver and doing a system restore to a previous date are 2 completely different things.

----------------------------------------------------------------

It's possible that the built-in wireless adapter has gone bad. 

If that's the case, buying and installing an external USB wireless adapter is the best option. 

I've worked on at least 3 laptops where this has happened. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet

In Device Manager uninstall the wireless adapter; then reboot and Windows should discover the adapter and reinstall the driver. (This will fix if the problem was a corrupted driver.)


----------



## kcat

Whew!!!!
TerryNet,
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You! It worked!!! I did as suggested. Uninstalled driver and rebooted!:up:

K,
a happy camper now!!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.  I don't know why the earlier install didn't resolved this; glad we stuck with it.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## kcat

Hello Again1
I thank everyone who took time out of their day to assist me with this problem! Very much appreciated. 
K


----------

